# [How-To] Switch From BootStrap to SafeStrap



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Here you will find a very simple guide to follow to switch up from BS to SS!*

*Remember neither me, your mom, any one on Rootz or your neighbor is responsible for what you do to your phone!!!!*

1) Go to "Manage Apps" under system settings. The. Scroll to find Bionic BootStrap.









2) Select the BS app then select to Clear Data and then Uninstall.









3) Next is to install your SafeStrap APP! Download link at bottom of post if you don't have it.

4) Once installed you MUST select Uninstall Recovery.. This will be sure to wipe out any custom recovery files that were left behind.









5) Now give your phone a reboot to verify you don't have a custom recovery splash screen showing up.

6) If you succeed then open the SS app and select Install Recovery!

That's it your done! Good luck and happy side switchin!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/BionicSafestrap-ICS-2.00.apk -- Bionic SafeStrap 2.0 (ICS)

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

And this has been verified by "Herrsmoothe" to remove BP Tools as well!
Thank you for the notification that it did workout for you!


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

freddy0872 said:


> And this has been verified by "Herrsmoothe" to remove BP Tools as well!
> Thank you for the notification that it did workout for you!


Great thread! Thanks!

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------

